# 110 lbs. of Reeeefer in Southborough



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

SOUTHBOROUGH -- Town, state and federal police intercepted $100,000 worth of marijuana from the West Coast stashed in a Frigidaire freezer that had arrived at a shipping company on Rte. 30.

Jorge Trujillo, 27, who listed Northborough as his last known address, was arrested when he attempted to pick up the package Tuesday evening at Overnite Corp.

The package contained a Frigidaire freezer police suspected had the shipment of marijuana in it after a West Coast tip. Investigators searched the freezer and found 11 blocks of marijuana inside weighing more than 110 pounds, said Southborough Chief William Webber. He estimated the street value at about $100,000 :shock: .

"This is the largest drug (bust) I've seen in Southborough," Webber said yesterday. The street value of the marijuana seized was around $100,000, he said.

Trujillo was arraigned in Westborough District Court yesterday and charged with trafficking marijuana, possession of marijuana with intent to distribute and possession of marijuana.

Webber said the Overnite Corp. had no knowledge of the drug transaction. "They were completely unaware and very cooperative," he said.

Investigations by Southborough and the Regional Drug Task Force, headquartered in Shrewsbury, began when the U.S. Postal Inspection Service received information that a shipment with more than 100 pounds of marijuana would be coming through Southborough, Webber said.

Southborough Detective Stephen Valentine obtained a search warrant for the shipment containing the freezer. Police and federal agents set up a surveillance at the business and arrested Trujillo after he loaded the freezer onto his pickup.

"We knew the package was going to be there," Webber said. "We were just waiting for the person to pick it up."

Police also seized the freezer and Trujillo's truck.

The drug bust was a joint operation of federal, state and local police, Webber said. He commended the U.S. Postal Inspection Service and Valentine for their work on the case.

"This puts a dent in someone's illegal business," Webber said. "We are happy to have it off the streets."


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats a great job Southborough PD. Boston last week intercepted a million dollars worth of MARRY-U-WANA. Congratulation!! and also to the SP for the big heroin bust on RT24/139.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*Great Job*

sweeeeeet. Talk about ruining someone's day :lol:


----------

